# one month to WI Gun Deer opener Eve



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

go count your slugs and cartridges make sure you have what you need it may take you all month to find a box.

I know we should never be below 100 and it won't be an issue 

I have enough slugs for this year but I am not going to lie I don't like how few I have 

we hunted rifle the last 2 years and those I make so I have a good supply of and more components 

12ga slugs I buy and I have bought every box of my brand and load for the last year that is 1 box


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 10/27/21 1:25 A.M. CDST

Our season opens in 24 days and my her who bought me my Ruger 556 has scheduled her mandatory vacation time for this fiscal year and bought her license so she can stalk with me and her brother as she did when we were in high school.

When she told us , her brother told me not to get her mad at me before Nov 20th and if I did when we go hunting not to get far enough ahead of her to open myself up for a frag shot. laughing as he said it.

He quit laughing when I told him he had been her little brother longer than I have been her steady boyfriend.

She shut us both up by reminding us that in our younger days and hunting only with her brother sometimes during our 30 years apart when we stalked together she usually spotted and took first kill and at our range trips she has always scored higher than us even on the moving target simulator.

Last year we only took our one deer per season standard, but this year our group agreed to try to take two bucks each, sharing leg quarters on the first kill and keeping our second for four quarter storage due to rising meat prices.

Since I started using horse liniment on my joints although still needing my aluminum cuff crutch wrapped in camo duct tape to prevent flashing, I dont have to wear my knee and back brace as often so I can stalk our hunting grounds more smoothly than last year even though my braces will be folded up in my mission pack with my C Rat style box lunch and rain gear.

I also offered to skin and butcher our kills in my mud room shower stall with singletree hoist mounted over it , prepping the quarters , loin / back strips and livers for them in addition to removing the head and neck as my taxidermist in our club told me 40 years ago in exchange for the hides and rib cages.

The hides , my neighbor whose father was half Cherokee and taught him. wants to teach his grandkids how to make wall pelts and possibly buckskin moccasins and stuff depending on how many hides we and another club can get him.

Any rib cages I get. I plan to cook down to stew meat in a washtub sized steel pot i got army surplus because it got dented when a young NG member backed a trailer into it and the armory sergeant who always attended our fish fry parties bought it at depreciated value for it's service time rather than give the guy backing the trailer and KP guy who put it in the wrong area write ups, knowing all along it would fit nicely over the water heater burner we had and was a bit bigger than the cast iron cauldron we usually used for fish fries/

GF has already offered to pressure can the stew meat. we will keep some canned venison stew meat and other club members can have some if they want in exchange for empty quart jars in advance since I have lost enough canning jars on the promise of being returned when empty. For some reason my jars always seem to end up in the boxes in the pantries of the wives of the guys I give canned goods to LOL.

The other night while checking and oiling and wiping down my Ruger AR pistol and her 700 , I caught myself humming the song "A Country Boy Can Survive" and i said to myself ain't it the truth!. 

Come on Sunrise November 20th. I want the price of my deer meat down to at least $35 a pound


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I may well run my 5.56 AR pistol this year 

I also have the 300 blackout AR pistol with the longer barrel dad loves his 300 black out pistol and he was over last week to sight it in 

I found the last time I shot my 300 pistol I had left the scope dialed in for 420 yards so I was hitting a foot high at 100 and 3 inches left a quick return the dials to zero and I am back on at 100, this is why we go verify our zero each year.
it had been a while since I had shot it , having been out shooting as a snow storm rolled in it started snowing and blowing so hard so fast it was like something out of a movie could see it rolling in and the barn in the distance you could see a second ago was just gone.

I got some deer meat Saturday with the wife' truck , fat doe rand right up out of the steep ditch and into the driver side just in front of the wheel bounded down the side to about mid drivers door , we had been on the way home with groceries so we just loaded more groceries up in the back and went home , got the bags of groceries in and got the deer gutted 

I have the 1/4s in the cooler , soaking the blood out and changing the water been in the 30s at night here , I need to debone it tonight 3 days soak and change is enough even for that bloody mess.

*just charge a deposit on the jars 2 bucks or bring a jar although with lids being hard to find these days might be better at 2 bucks and have the cash to buy new jars with lids*

just remember your not selling meat , it is just jar deposit


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 10/27/21 1:21 PM CDST

GCP,,

I was riding in a friends 70s Camaro when a 8 point committed suicide on him, body totaling the grill and front cap of the car bending it down and rippling the fenders as the carcass rolled over the roof and took out the rear spoiler. Luckily it only cracked the windshield because his date was riding shotgun on the 50 mph stretch of two lane country highway.

His date couldn't believe that after we hand pried a fender out of the way of a tire and got one headlight working anduct taped the hood down for the cautious drive to drop her off that he backed up and he and I crammed that deer into the trunk as best we could and duct taped the lid down so he could drive her home by back roads because it was 10 at night.

When she asked why he put the deer in the trunk, he said that bleep bleep bleep bleep.... deer did about $2000 damage to his car , all he had was liability insurance so he might as well get some meals from it.

He made all of us in the high school hunting club laugh when he had the head mounted with the Camaro SS emblem on the mount board and called the deer the Suicide Special.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

road kill cafe is open


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Checked out my blind this afternoon. Its about a quarter mile past my backdoor. Picked up a Savage model 20f at a gun raffle awhile back.
Put a cheap ($89) Kronus 1.5-5x scope on it and with Federal 3" expanders it hits 1.5" high at 50yds. and 1.5" low at 100yds.
Normally I'm pretty happy with one deer but the way the crap is hitting the fan lately Ill try to fill all my tags (3).
Been saving seeds too.
We live in very interesting times.
I have to be interviewed by corporate lawyers at work to show why my religious faith is keeping me from getting vacinated.
Did Nazi that coming.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Ok Guys and galls 9 months out , I am seeing rifled deer slugs on some shelves so as you see them buy them get a few year supply. then set back and relax and go fishing to pass the time till deer season again.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

The place I shop for hunting ammo has 180 gr .308 on the shelf. But will only let me buy one box at a time.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

jus keep getting a box every time you drive past the shop.

place I was at Saturday had 180gr Rem corlocks 308win on the shelf actually a few cases of it I the price wasn't even bad

it isn't my load I roll my own 308 hunting ammo and I have some of my bullets yet , with more on back-order I am not to bad on 308win , just would like to find some more powder and primers some time soon.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> place I was at Saturday had 180gr Rem corlocks 308win on the shelf actually a few cases of it I the price wasn't even bad


I pick up a box every time I go to town. But I only go to town once a month, I pick up a load of hay, groceries, and a box of .308, 180 gr Rem Corlocks. I load a 200gr .308 subsonic load, for use with a suppressor. I have loaded handgun ammo for forty years, but never any rifle hunting ammo.


----------

